# How Often Do Folks Get Left Behind?



## lthanlon (Jan 14, 2010)

When I rode the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle in October, I asked our sleeping car attendant how often inattentive passengers are left behind at station stops and smoke breaks. It happens all the time, he said. I've ridden both the EB and the California Zephyr several times in the past couple years and have never seen this happen -- although during my last EB trip, some visitors who got on at Columbus, WI, wound up getting a trip to Portage, WI. (The engineer apparently couldn't stop the train, despite public-address requests by the conductor.)

Have you more experienced travelers seen anyone get left behind? Can the train ever stop and back up? (I'm guessing not.)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 14, 2010)

Several years ago, while transferring from the _*Texas Eagle*_ to the westbound _*Sunset Limited*_ in San Antonio, after final boarding call a lad ran from the station and tried to get on the "dead" _*Eagle*_ as we were pulling out. We held the Coach door open yelling for him to run fast, which he did. We were still moving slowly; so he was able to hop on board with no problems, although the Conductor who was standing with us coaxing him on gave him a light scolding. Not as bad as Gene Wilder missing the _*Silver Streak*_ but still pretty funny.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2010)

Although I have not seen it happen personally (that I know of), it almost happened to *ME*! 

I was riding the TE with *jimhudson* up to DAL. We met *saxman* on the platform. The TE was running late, but I got off but stayed right next to the door. As soon as *saxman* said hello, *THEY CLOSED THE DOOR THAT I JUST CAME OUT OF (AND WAS NEXT TO)*!  So I had to rush to the next car - but they were closing that door too!  (In fact, the CA had to come back out, and put the step down! Jim remained in DAL.)

Before I got to the top of the stairs - we had already departed Dallas!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2010)

While I didn't see the person myself, several years ago on the Coast Starlight I heard a call on the radio from the station agent at Eugene asking our conductor to find some passenger's luggage and put it some place safe as he had walked into the station despite the warnings and gotten left behind.

For this unfortunate person, he was at least lucky enough to have pulled this stunt at place where there are other trains besides just the Coast Starlight. So they put him on a later Cascade train to Portland, or maybe it was a Thruway bus not sure, to reach Portland and to be reunited with his luggage.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 14, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> When I rode the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle in October, I asked our sleeping car attendant how often inattentive passengers are left behind at station stops and smoke breaks. It happens all the time, he said. I've ridden both the EB and the California Zephyr several times in the past couple years and have never seen this happen -- although during my last EB trip, some visitors who got on at Columbus, WI, wound up getting a trip to Portage, WI. (The engineer apparently couldn't stop the train, despite public-address requests by the conductor.)
> Have you more experienced travelers seen anyone get left behind? Can the train ever stop and back up? (I'm guessing not.)


This past summer I rode SS Ltd and every stop we could get off (even though I do not smoke, it was nice to stretch the legs) I stood right next to the train and kept an eye on the stool. When they started to left the stool, I got right back on.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> While I didn't see the person myself, several years ago on the Coast Starlight I heard a call on the radio from the station agent at Eugene asking our conductor to find some passenger's luggage and put it some place safe as he had walked into the station despite the warnings and gotten left behind.
> For this unfortunate person, he was at least lucky enough to have pulled this stunt at place where there are other trains besides just the Coast Starlight. So they put him on a later Cascade train to Portland, or maybe it was a Thruway bus not sure, to reach Portland and to be reunited with his luggage.


Good thing it was train #14 and not #11.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was on 14 and I guess the conductor wasn't reading the manifest and didn't realize a sleeper passenger was getting off at Vancouver, WA and that person was left on the train till the next stop. BTW the train was 4 hours late.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 14, 2010)

We were waiting for the westbound California Zephyr (#5) and we were early enough to see the eastboound arrive in Glenwood Springs. It's a pretty short stop, but two teenaged girls got off the train & wandered into the station. The Staff/Conductor were looking around trying to find them, & finally did-but they came real close to being left behind!


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 14, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> We were waiting for the westbound California Zephyr (#5) and we were early enough to see the eastboound arrive in Glenwood Springs. It's a pretty short stop, but two teenaged girls got off the train & wandered into the station. The Staff/Conductor were looking around trying to find them, & finally did-but they came real close to being left behind!


If the conductor was off the train, looking for the girls, is there any chance that the conductor could have been left behind? It's always been my understanding that the train doesn't move 'till the conductor says "GO." :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > We were waiting for the westbound California Zephyr (#5) and we were early enough to see the eastboound arrive in Glenwood Springs. It's a pretty short stop, but two teenaged girls got off the train & wandered into the station. The Staff/Conductor were looking around trying to find them, & finally did-but they came real close to being left behind!
> ...


Depends on whether it was the conductor or the assistant conductor. The conductor can't be left behind, unless he does something very stupid, since he does have to give the ok to go. The assistant however could potentially get left behind, although I'm pretty sure that they'd yell into their radio as soon as they heard the conductor give the ok.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 14, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > We were waiting for the westbound California Zephyr (#5) and we were early enough to see the eastboound arrive in Glenwood Springs. It's a pretty short stop, but two teenaged girls got off the train & wandered into the station. The Staff/Conductor were looking around trying to find them, & finally did-but they came real close to being left behind!
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the Conductor carry a radio? Doesn't he confirm the "GO" to the Engineer before they go?

I've seen them walk up & down after the "ALL ABOARD" call. I'm pretty sure it was the Conductor and another person too.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 14, 2010)

I have seen a few people left behind at their originating station a time or two in the distant past.

Also, I myself have almost gotten left behind twice. Once on the CZ at Grand Junction. Another time on a steam excursion in Georgia.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 14, 2010)

just to clarify the conductor does not say go. they say amtrak (whatever the name and number of the train is) clear to highball on signal indication over. at least all the ones on youtube videos do.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard many an Amtrak conductor say nothing more than "two to go". And there are other phrases that I've heard used too.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 14, 2010)

March 2006 my first Amtrak trip from LNK to EMY we were going to have a "smoke stop" in Glenwood Springs CO. We hadn't gotten out much so we decided to quickly check out the station. We were told it was going to be at least "5 minutes" so I glanced at my watch and away we went. We were holding the doors open to the station when the folks we had eaten breakfast with said, "kids the train is leaving, aren't you going all the way to EMY?" And we thought they were kidding. I looked back and saw them pulling up the yellow steps and started yelling. We made it on with time to spare but it was NOT a 5 minute smoke stop. About 2 minutes tops! I have never wandered away since then nor will I now either.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mention "Highball" as the actual word used to signal that the train is clear to leave the station.

I was just trying to point out that I think the Conductor has the final say so after communicating with the Engineer before the train leaves.

Is that correct?


----------



## SCrails (Jan 14, 2010)

Riding the Vermonter last fall, my partner hopped off at every smoke break. In New Haven (I think) from my secure seat in the lounge car I saw him out on the platform as the train started to move. He hightailed it forward toward the door, but it was a few minutes before I knew that he got back on on time.

That was when I remembered Zig Ziglar's quip about the airlines: "I have this agreement with them - if I'm not there in time, they're to just go ahead and leave without me." Amtrak proved willing to keep its part of the bargain! :lol:

Even the cafe attendant was a little concerned: "Did he get back on that last time??" I can't say how many people DO get left, but I'll bet lots of people NEARLY get left.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 14, 2010)

now off topic but how many people missed there train due to no announcement that the train was boarding and by the time they said boarding on track whatever the train was long gone.


----------



## MattW (Jan 15, 2010)

Doesn't the locomotive normally sound its horn at least once BEFORE it sounds to indicate releasing brakes and proceeding when at a station?


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> (The engineer apparently couldn't stop the train, despite public-address requests by the conductor.)


After reading this, I just have to ask, who's in charge of the train?


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2010)

MattW said:


> Doesn't the locomotive normally sound its horn at least once BEFORE it sounds to indicate releasing brakes and proceeding when at a station?


I thought it was a double short toot. Though, I suspect some passengers would think that meant there was still enough time for two quick cigarettes before boarding.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 15, 2010)

Tony said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the locomotive normally sound its horn at least once BEFORE it sounds to indicate releasing brakes and proceeding when at a station?
> ...


Some people would take that as a two minute warning!! :lol: Which would be WRONG!

Last summer, on the CS, we were at the Portland Station which is a pretty long refresh stop.

After milling about, chatting with other passengers & staff, smoking, I wanted to look at the station.

Hubby asked our SCA if we still had time, he said yes, so we went and looked, & still had plenty of time when we came back.

I would only do this on a long stop, though, and always check with someone before going in to the station.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2010)

2 shorts is the signal that the train is about to move forward, hence the slang "Two to go". They usually don't do that on the NEC, so I suspect that it's location dependent and probably relates to the rules of the host railroad they're operating on.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 15, 2010)

Last summer on the #27 in Spokane, a lady (not a passenger) came aboard to see her friend off. Didn't hear the announcements & found herself on unexpected ride to Pasco!!!

RF


----------



## JayPea (Jan 15, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Last summer on the #27 in Spokane, a lady (not a passenger) came aboard to see her friend off. Didn't hear the announcements & found herself on unexpected ride to Pasco!!!RF



It could have been worse. She could have been seeing a friend off in Pasco and then gotten an unexpected ride to Wishram. :lol: I think I'd much rather be stuck in Pasco than Wishram!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 15, 2010)

The _*Texas Eagle*_ Conductors are pretty good about reminding pax if they get left behind the next train isn't until 24 hours and that places like Longview, Marshall or Mineola aren't the most exciting in the world


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 15, 2010)

Last summer on the TE I saw a passenger get off while his wife stayed on board. Next thing she knows her cell phone is ringing and it's her husband back at the station in Dallas asking her to tell the conductor to back the train up so he could get on. Of course that was a no go. The conductor did work with him and told him to grab a cab and meet the train at the next stop. He missed that stop but made the next one, all but $200 lighter in the pocket. He got a round of applause when he reboarded. He had gone into the station to use a restroom and just lost track of time.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 15, 2010)

> He had gone into the station to use a restroom and just lost track of time.


Why didn't he go to the restroom on the train? Did he think that it still had hopper toilets and that they were closed while the train was in the station?


----------



## MattW (Jan 15, 2010)

It contributed less to dirtying up the train toilets? Less use of the valuable train water/water water storage space? He didn't want to try balancing himself while aiming?


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 15, 2010)

MattW said:


> It contributed less to dirtying up the train toilets? Less use of the valuable train water/water water storage space? He didn't want to try balancing himself while aiming?


How difficult is it to balance yourself while "aiming" on a train that isn't moving? :lol:

I have to admit that not using up the train's holding tank "resources" is a good idea, but not to the extent of being left behind.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 15, 2010)

maybe he was reading bathroom graffiti and lost track of time that way.


----------



## GregL (Jan 15, 2010)

In May '07 we were on the east bound Empire Builder. The first morning we had breakfast with a couple from the United Kingdom. Later in the day, we were in our sleeper, when they announced there was to be a smoker stop at Wiliston, ND. (I think) We quickly got our shoes on and went into the station to see if they had a pop machine that sold ''real'' diet cola, not the kind that Amtrak sells. We came out of the station and everyone was back on the train except the conductor. The couple from UK had seen us go into the station and told the conductor that we were inside!! It sounds like we were lucky that they waited! My wife will never let me forget that!

GregL


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 16, 2010)

GregL said:


> In May '07 we were on the east bound Empire Builder. The first morning we had breakfast with a couple from the United Kingdom. Later in the day, we were in our sleeper, when they announced there was to be a smoker stop at Wiliston, ND. (I think) We quickly got our shoes on and went into the station to see if they had a pop machine that sold ''real'' diet cola, not the kind that Amtrak sells. We came out of the station and everyone was back on the train except the conductor. The couple from UK had seen us go into the station and told the conductor that we were inside!! It sounds like we were lucky that they waited! My wife will never let me forget that!GregL


My motto has always been... never get further away from the train door than you can run or jump if the train starts to move. My wife is a bit more daring, and she actually did go into a station searching for that diet cola that Amtrak doesn't sell. I was like a cat on a hot tin roof until she walked out of the station with two of those colas. I had ahold of the handles on the train door, ready to physically hold the train back from from departing.  :lol: We weren't even close to being left behind. We had time to finish the colas, and a couple of cigarettes. Still...


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 16, 2010)

DET63 said:


> > He had gone into the station to use a restroom and just lost track of time.
> 
> 
> Why didn't he go to the restroom on the train? Did he think that it still had hopper toilets and that they were closed while the train was in the station?


Had a bad back and tried to kill two birds at once. Stretch and take care of business at the same time. As he found out, it was a bad choice. What got me was that his wife wasn't too upset.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 16, 2010)

Tony said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > (The engineer apparently couldn't stop the train, despite public-address requests by the conductor.)
> ...


In general, the conductor is in charge. However, reading the above, I think the OP may have been slightly confused.

The conductor wouldn't have made public-address requests to the engineer, because the engineer can't hear the PA system (the locomotive isn't hooked up to the PA). The conductor would have to communicate via radio to the engineer. More likely, a car attendant made a PA request to the conductor (since car attendants don't have radios), and the conductor decided that they were already past the point where they could safely stop the train and let someone off, and therefore didn't forward the request to the engineer.

Reading the rest of the thread (and hearing plenty of other stories of people being left behind), it always amazes me that folks don't simply look at a schedule. If the train is on time, expect it leave on time (except for stops marked with a "D" or "L" in the timetable, but that's usually not the case), and be on board by then. If the train is late then don't assume that, if the schedule shows a 20-minute stop, the train will actually sit there for the full 20 minutes. Most of the trips I've been on where the train was running late, the conductor was good about reminding passengers that they would try to leave as quickly as possible to make up time. However, logic would tell me, if the train arrives at 9:36, and the schedule shows the stop at 9:37, then the train will probably only be there for about a minute.

My personal rule is to never leave the side of the train (i.e. go into the station) unless the scheduled departure time is at least 10-15 minutes away.


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 16, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Sorry, I didn't mention "Highball" as the actual word used to signal that the train is clear to leave the station.I was just trying to point out that I think the Conductor has the final say so after communicating with the Engineer before the train leaves.
> 
> Is that correct?


I put together a little chain-of-command thing. I think it's accurate.

*The conductor *on the train is the employee charged with the safe management of the train, and is the direct supervisor of the train crew, including an assistant conductor, and all OBS personnel. All train crew personnel work under the conductors supervision.

The conductor is responsible for coordinating the safe movement of the train, in concert with the engineer and dispatcher. The conductor will signal the engineer when to start moving, and where (an important word that will come up later) to stop.

*The engineer *is the employee who operates (drives) the train, and is charged with train movement, speed, and mechanical operation of the train, in concert with the conductor.

This explanation is deliberately overly simplistic, as there are many other skilled employees necessary to operate a train safely and efficiently, and there are many other things that each employee has to do.

However, breaking this chain of command, if the train hits a car, it's a pretty safe bet that the engineer is going to stop the train ASAP no matter where they are, without waiting for orders from the conductor.

I also think it's a pretty safe bet that the train isn't going to wait, stop, or back up just because some fool wandered too far away from the train and got left behind. Certainly the engineer *COULD* stop the train. Certainly the conductor *COULD* order the train stopped. It's just *NOT* going to happen that way. :lol:


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2010)

DET63 said:


> > He had gone into the station to use a restroom and just lost track of time.
> 
> 
> Why didn't he go to the restroom on the train? Did he think that it still had hopper toilets and that they were closed while the train was in the station?


Well, I have to admit it, but I fall into that category myself. 

Yep, I have gone into the station, during a long "cigarette break" stop, to use their bathroom. Yea, I found the station's bathroom to be a bit more better, than the ones in coach. Cleaner. Roomier. And with the fixtures a guy would expect.


----------



## guest in LA (Jan 16, 2010)

My feeling is that people who miss either getting back on (or non-riders boarding to look around who miss getting back off) are self-centered.

Couple of weeks ago an idiot yacking with a boarding friend didn't get off the Pacific Surfliner in time at Irvine. So the jerk pulled the emergency lever. Everyone is delayed 15 minutes while the brakes are checked. The conductor wanted to arrest the guy but couldn't get ahold of Metrolink cops (Metrolink owns the line) or local Orange County sheriff, and didn't want to run up even more delays, given all the trains running north and south that were being delayed as well.

IMHO the truly accidental misses are rare. Most misses result from caring only about yourself and not paying attention to simple rules.


----------



## MattW (Jan 16, 2010)

And yet with the exception of non-ticketed on board who pull the e-brake or just end up riding down the line, they're only hurting themselves. Unless of course, the conductor is stupid enough to back the train up for them (not likely, most Amtrak conductors I feel are VERY good, intelligent people). I thought the general policy was "watch the clock, or it's your fault"


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 16, 2010)

I remember sitting on the SWC at a "break" so I thought this would be a good time to grab a magazine, have some quiet time in the bathroom for a few minutes and "get the job done", only bad thing is they unhooked the power or something and I sat in the pitch dark with my shorts down around my ankles and not a pinch of light to see where the ---- my ankles were! :lol: Maybe he's had the same problem I have had! :lol:


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2010)

How do non-ticketed, non-passengers, get on a train to just say "goodbye"? Possibly it is just the trains I have travelled, but there is always some Amtrak person checking tickets (sometimes collecting, sometimes not) before allowing anyone on board.


----------



## mucomix (Jan 16, 2010)

I have never seen some one left looking at the tail lights on the train my self. But the wife must live in fear of it. Dam she walks fast when it is time to head to the train.


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 16, 2010)

mucomix said:


> I have never seen some one left looking at the tail lights on the train my self. But the wife must live in fear of it. Dam she walks fast when it is time to head to the train.


Smart woman. Follow her lead.  Be pro-active. Don't wait for stuff to happen before you do something. Do something before stuff happens. :lol:


----------



## Spokker (Jan 17, 2010)

Tony said:


> How do non-ticketed, non-passengers, get on a train to just say "goodbye"? Possibly it is just the trains I have travelled, but there is always some Amtrak person checking tickets (sometimes collecting, sometimes not) before allowing anyone on board.


The long-distance trains are like this. For shorter routes, such as the Pacific Surfliner, you just hop on and they check your ticket after you are seated. If you don't have a ticket they kick you off at the next station.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 17, 2010)

I was on the eastbound LSL and a couple was to disembark at Schenady, NY. The train stopped to let coach passengers get off,

and the couple was told the engineer would move the train forward and then stop again for the sleeper passengers. The engineer

did not stop again and the couple had to go onto Albany. The conductor apologized and told them he would drive them back to SCY

as that was his home.

If you know NYP station, you can get on the train without a ticket. My wife was going to Richmond. We boarded the train through

the mezzanine into the Business Class car. A couple of minutes later, our daughter appeared on board as she was returning to the

city on the LIRR and ran down the mezz to say good bye. My daughter and I got off the train with time to spare.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 17, 2010)

October 2007 on the EB EB, stopped at Havre and some muppet thought it looked attractive enough a place to spend 24 hours minus his ticket, wallet, jacket, cash, credit cards, luggage and wife, all of which stayed on the train!

Oh how I laughed...... :lol:


----------



## EB_OBS (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say that on the EB, passengers get left behind probably once or twice a month. No matter how many times the conductor tells them to not wander off at certain stops people inevitably do.


----------



## EB_OBS (Jan 18, 2010)

Tony said:


> How do non-ticketed, non-passengers, get on a train to just say "goodbye"? Possibly it is just the trains I have travelled, but there is always some Amtrak person checking tickets (sometimes collecting, sometimes not) before allowing anyone on board.


At some stops the passengers are loaded quickly then, when the train is moving again, the conductors go through and collect the tickets. There was just a lady right before Christmas, came on the train in Everett with her grown daughter. Everett is like a two minute stop. Anyway, she got a free ride to Wenatchee. Luckily she had a sister in Wenatchee and the sister was able to pick the lady up. In that instance we did make a reservation for her the next day free of charge. Certainly didn't have to let her return travel be free though.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 18, 2010)

On the Sunset Ltd. the conductors announce @ Smoke/Air stops to not wonder away from train side since the train leaves when ready and ".. Next train is in three days!" :lol: I've seen about five folks left and in every instance it was their own fault!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 18, 2010)

While with the OTOL gang this past summer on the Sunset we saw several older kids get semi-left behind at El Pasol despite the fact that's a very long stop. The station agent called us on the radio just as we were on the bridge over the Rio Grande and we actually stopped for a few minutes on the bridge while they debated what to do. It was eventually agreed that we would proceed a bit further to some very small road crossing at the station would drive them to that crossing, which is indeed what happened.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 18, 2010)

Saw a lady get left behind in Savannah. I was just platform loitering when the Silver Star came through. They normally have about a 5 minute layover and it's a designated smoke stop - so long as they are on schedule. This lady decided that the restroom in the terminal was nicer than the one on the train, and when she came out, all she saw were two red tail lights switching onto the main.

She wasn't very happy.

Though I never heard of it happening, and I haven't seen it myself, I would imagine that ABQ would have some left-behinds. It's a LONG station break (close to an hour) and easy to wander downtown to a local eatery. Doesn't take much to get slow service and miss out.


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2010)

Spokker said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > How do non-ticketed, non-passengers, get on a train to just say "goodbye"? Possibly it is just the trains I have travelled, but there is always some Amtrak person checking tickets (sometimes collecting, sometimes not) before allowing anyone on board.
> ...


So, there are actually people who need to come on board the train, for a very passionate and emotional "good bye", to someone who is only traveling, say, 10 miles away?


----------



## njulian (Jan 19, 2010)

I got left behind in Anaheim heading to LA. The train stopped way down the designated platform and I hustled down there. The very front door was open..I thought it was a conductor's door or something, so made my way down the train looking where I should enter. I never saw ONE attendant and NO other door was ever open. So I started hustling back to the open door at the front and the train pulled away. Mind you, I was pounding on doors and waving, etc., but no door opened. I still can't figure out what really happened. I ended up having to take a cab (100 counting tip) to LAX to catch my long distance train.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's one of the best missed train scenes Hollywood ever filmed (and a good look at the pre Amtrak Northeast Corridor as well):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QVJg5Otqf8...feature=related


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 19, 2010)

Truth be told, these people should be bloody well left behind. It is wrong to delay hundreds of people so that one can make their train as a result of that persons discourtesy.


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

Just yesterday, I left 3 people behind. At 3 different station stops, no less!

The middle left-behind was the most interesting. We arrived at the station, I made the exterior announcement, opened the doors, made a final announcement, closed the doors, checked the platform, highballed the train. My engineer kicked off the brakes, we started rolling (it's a slow roll, there's a grade crossing at the end of the platform) and here she comes, running through the parking lot to the train. By now, we're occupying the crossing, and going too fast to safely stop. This idiot drops her briefcase, starts pounding on the doors and windows, and starts screaming at the train to stop. Well, sorry, honey, you're early for the next train...which will be there in 3 hours.

I double-checked with Julie (because this was an unstaffed station) and according to the GPS and Julie, we dp a minute late.

(The other 2 left-behinds were less dramatic. One was still in the station when the doors closed and we highballed. I didn't see him inside the station. The other was still parking when we arrived. I guess she thought we were going to wait for her to gather her stuff and mosey on over to the platform. Um, no.)

Travel light!

And be at your station early.

~BJG



lthanlon said:


> When I rode the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle in October, I asked our sleeping car attendant how often inattentive passengers are left behind at station stops and smoke breaks. It happens all the time, he said. I've ridden both the EB and the California Zephyr several times in the past couple years and have never seen this happen -- although during my last EB trip, some visitors who got on at Columbus, WI, wound up getting a trip to Portage, WI. (The engineer apparently couldn't stop the train, despite public-address requests by the conductor.)
> Have you more experienced travelers seen anyone get left behind? Can the train ever stop and back up? (I'm guessing not.)


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

On Surfliners, you won't see car attendants.

I cannot fathom there would have been no-one else on the platform boarding that train, nor would there have been anyone exiting the train. Particularly at Anaheim, home of Disneyland, Knott's Berry Farm, Angels Stadium, and in the heart of Orange County.

Travel light

~BJG



njulian said:


> I got left behind in Anaheim heading to LA. The train stopped way down the designated platform and I hustled down there. The very front door was open..I thought it was a conductor's door or something, so made my way down the train looking where I should enter. I never saw ONE attendant and NO other door was ever open. So I started hustling back to the open door at the front and the train pulled away. Mind you, I was pounding on doors and waving, etc., but no door opened. I still can't figure out what really happened. I ended up having to take a cab (100 counting tip) to LAX to catch my long distance train.


----------



## krifartida (Nov 1, 2010)

i got left behind one morning in back bay when the 178 train to DC was a few minutes early.

i was comming from the boston orange line train and rushed to the track and literally saw the doors closing before i could baord, i was waiving my hands and ran to the one open door where a conductor was standing and he said "sorry you cant get on take the next train".

needless to say the train only started moving after he said that and was moving real slow still after that.... what a bummer i thought to myself... but i know i need to be early and so on, but why dident he let me on???


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 1, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > It contributed less to dirtying up the train toilets? Less use of the valuable train water/water water storage space? He didn't want to try balancing himself while aiming?
> ...


That reminds me of our first train trip, we were on the Silver Meteor to Miami, and my wife wanted to take a shower. I told "why not wait until the train stops, so you won't have to balance while you scrub" How was I to know it was a service stop and they would shut the water off while they filled the holding tank up, right after she lathered up of course :giggle: Needless to say she only showers on the train while it is in motion now.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2010)

ScottC4746 said:


> This past summer I rode SS Ltd and every stop we could get off (even though I do not smoke, it was nice to stretch the legs) I stood right next to the train and kept an eye on the stool. When they started to left the stool, I got right back on.


That's me too. I get off just to stretch my legs and look around the platform area. Sometimes there is an old engine on display.

However, I am always in sight of my attendant, and possibly I have been lucky, but he gives out a reminder call when it is time to re-board.

If I was ever unlucky enough to still be on the platform when the double toot happened, I would probably panic and freeze dead in my tracks (a pun?).


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2010)

After reading some of these posts, I'm wondering who has functional brains among train passengers anymore.


----------



## CNW (Nov 3, 2010)

Neil_M said:


> October 2007 on the EB EB, stopped at Havre and some muppet thought it looked attractive enough a place to spend 24 hours minus his ticket, wallet, jacket, cash, credit cards, luggage and wife, all of which stayed on the train!
> 
> Oh how I laughed...... :lol:


I'm sort of missing something and wondering why you thought it was so funny that someone missed his train?


----------



## frj1983 (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was single and many years ago,

I took the Desert Wind (remember that train) to LA and back. On the way out, we made the station stop in Las Vegas NV. I don't remember the name of the hotel/station we stopped at, but we were immediately warned that we would be there 15 minutes and if you got off to play the slots and didn't pay attention, you'd get left behind. The Lady in the Sleeper across from me couldn't resist and dashed off as soon as we stopped with a handful of change. 15 minutes later we left and as we pulled out, I could still see her in the hotel/station lobby pulling on the one armed bandit. I informed our attendant, who sighed, said this happened a lot, and then gathered all her things together and stored them away. I wonder how much money the one armed bandit stole from her as well as stealing the rest of her trip. :giggle:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2010)

Am I the only person who's been spooked by this thread? The trains I ride sometimes only come by once every few _days_. I wonder if I'll ever get off at another station stop again. :unsure:


----------



## eagle628 (Nov 3, 2010)

Last year I was at the Albany NY station, where they lock the doors to the platforms five minutes ahead of departure, and this guy who was late managed, I don't know how, to break the lock on the door to get down to the platform. I expect the station people had a fun time fixing that one...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2010)

eagle628 said:


> Last year I was at the Albany NY station, where they lock the doors to the platforms five minutes ahead of departure, and this guy who was late managed, I don't know how, to break the lock on the door to get down to the platform. I expect the station people had a fun time fixing that one...


Seems like a self-inflicted wound by that account. Why don't they simply wait until the train actually leaves? Maybe if enough people break the locks they'll stop locking the doors ahead of time. Thankfully there's no way for SAS agents to intentionally block people from reaching their trains.


----------



## eagle628 (Nov 3, 2010)

daxomni said:


> eagle628 said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I was at the Albany NY station, where they lock the doors to the platforms five minutes ahead of departure, and this guy who was late managed, I don't know how, to break the lock on the door to get down to the platform. I expect the station people had a fun time fixing that one...
> ...


*shrug* I don't have a clue why, but I don't think it's uncommon; IIRC, Chicago Union does the same thing.


----------



## leemell (Nov 3, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Am I the only person who's been spooked by this thread? The trains I ride sometimes only come by once every few _days_. I wonder if I'll ever get off at another station stop again. :unsure:


I usually get off at most stops that are more than flag stops. I've never come close to getting left because I always stay in sight of my car door or make sure of the time of the stop with the attendant or conductor. That's all you really need to do.


----------



## TransitGeek (Nov 3, 2010)

I almost got left in Emeryville when trying to board the San Joaquin. I had my bike with me, and I boarded a car where the luggage racks were still down. I'd thought I'd simply boarded the wrong car, and needed to go elsewhere to stow my bicycle. I left the train, the door-close chime sounded and I was standing on the platform. My enterprising wife had shoved her foot in the door of the car I got on the first time, though, and with a little running I managed to get aboard.

Turns out the luggage racks on the California cars simply flip up, exposing the bicycle racks. (A slightly irritated AC showed me when he came to take our tickets.) I'll remember that next time.


----------



## Superliner (Nov 3, 2010)

Apparently this happens more than I previously thought. Here are a couple of related stories, I thought I would share.

1) A few months ago I decided to watch #5 arrive and depart from town. I brought my handheld scanner along, as it's always fun to listen to the conversation between the crew. Anyway, the Conductor cleared the Zephyr for departure. Shortly after #5 began rolling, the Conductor came over the radio saying a lady was running down the platform waving her arms. He mentioned nothing to the head-end about stopping the train, however the Engineer responded by bringing the train to a stop. Come to find out (via my trusty scanner), it was simply someone waving goodbye to her family/friends. The Engineer chuckled and said, "Alright, here we go!" and the Zephyr once again was on her way.

2) This one isn't about missing the train, it's about missing your stop. On board the Capitol Limited, several messages come across the intercom looking for a specific person. It's the very early morning hours, I might add. Apparently, without any success of finding the person (even during the 10 minute layover) our train begins to roll out of the station. Seconds later two more messages come across the intercom stating the passenger had been found and the Conductor needed to get the train stopped so they could detrain.


----------



## railiner (Nov 4, 2010)

I remember riding the Desert Wind from Denver to Los Angeles years ago. We were warned at Las Vegas, Nv. to stay on board, as we were only stopping to let off and board passengers. That didn't stop a herd of thru passengers from charging into the Union Plaza Hotel lobby, (where the station was located), to take a shot at the "one-armed bandits".

Sure enough, several passengers got caught up in the frenzy and missed the train. "Happens just about every trip", said the train attendant.

While the Desert Wind is history, I wonder if the same thing happens at Reno on the CZ?


----------



## gswager (Nov 4, 2010)

railiner said:


> While the Desert Wind is history, I wonder if the same thing happens at Reno on the CZ?


Probably not enough time by running upstairs and then no energy to lift the arm to push the slot machine, esp. at high altitude. :wacko:


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 4, 2010)

gswager said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > While the Desert Wind is history, I wonder if the same thing happens at Reno on the CZ?
> ...


Casino isn't quite as obviously handy in Reno as the in the station in the Union Plaza in Las Vegas. It probably happens, but not as much. At Vegas on 35/36 it used to happen all the time.


----------



## rick (Nov 5, 2010)

I was traveling to Florence SC from Washington and at Fayetteville NC there was a ten minute rest stop. I was quite groggy and fell asleep until we arrived at Fayetteville. I saw a line of passengers dis embarking,so I joined them,thinking we just arrived. I went inside the station to take a look and when I went outside the train was already moving. The next train was 12 hours away and all my stuff was on the train. I called Amtrak,they connected me with the Florence station and they said they would take everything off the train and leave it at the ticket counter.

I walked to the Greyhound station and took the bus to Florence. A $35 cab ride connected me with the train station to pick up my luggage and the hotel I was staying at that night. It was only a weekend trip,so I didn't want to spend twelve hours at the train station. Needless to say, I've always been very much aware of "smoke" stops since I was left behind,and I'll always have the train in sight when I step off the train.


----------

